# the MRV Grass Slipper (pic intense)



## Brett

It's spring break, my daughter Gina is home from Gainesville.
Knew the full moon was going to affect the feeding behavior of the fish
in Mosquito Lagoon, so the daughter and I came prepared. Launched at
the ramp at the North end of Canaveral National Seashore and eased South,
past a dolphin or two, to the grass flats at the North end of the Lagoon.

Tilt...











Around an island or two, and slid over a three and a half inch deep mud flat using the
long kayak paddle and ended up in 8 inch deep water, alone on a grass flat.
We found slot reds and some nice trout holding in stingray feed holes in the grass.











By 9 AM we were seeing single tailers all across the flat. But no chasing going on.
Plugs, chunk mullet, fish-bites on jigs and spoons drew no response. Grrrr!











Targeted fish would just ease away from the boat and wait until we passed then move
back into the hole we'd chased them from. They all appeared to be just hanging out in
the warm sun relaxing. Didn't bother Gina or me, we just went from fishing to micro-fishing.
Long handled dip net, bucket, wet towel and camera made for an entertaining morning.
Ever wonder why your big lures just don't draw attention from those tailing reds?
Here's the pics that show why, if you have to match the hatch, then these critters
are going to be difficult to copy...




































































































If you are going to craft lures to match what the reds and trout are hunting the morning
after a full moon, think small. The reference scale in the pics is metric, the divisions
are millimeters. Good luck with that.

    

Note: No critters were harmed in the filming of this report.
All were released back into the grass flat they came from.


----------



## phishphood

I received a phone call today and all I heard was a screaming drag and somebody giggling. Some folks are just mean. ;D

I heard peeled shrimp did the trick tho.

Cool pics by the way.


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice to see a picture of you on the boat you built! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Very cool macro shots of the various molluscs and crustaceans you caught.  Thanks for the neat and unique report.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Impressive, Thanks for sharing


----------



## B.Lee

Tough to cast a 16mm shrimp, I guess you fly guys have it there.

Cool report, I bet you guys had a great time. 

The water sure is clear this time of year isn't it!?


----------



## Canoeman

Guess I'd better get out the vise. Cool photos and an interesting day. Of course you could have done it tomorrow for the shuttle launch.


----------



## Brett

phish, I had a friend who used to enjoy letting things get nice and quiet,
then reach over when no one was looking and yank a couple of feet of line
off the reel and make the drag sing. So just 'cause you heard
singing didn't mean it was live.

                                  

HaMm3r, the kid snuck that photo in, as photogenic as I am,
it's safer for the camera and everyone else to avoid pics.
I figured with all the micropics you'd have some reference pics for your
next run to the Bahama's. Those same critters are on those flats too!

                                       

TIO, impressive? What? The fact that I can keep a young girl busy
on a boat while I fish. That was a survival skill. Mom worked weekends
so I was responsible for the daughter when small. Want too keep
a youngster happy and busy on a boat, while you fish? Get a dipnet
and a bucket. Let 'em drag seaweed and critters aboard and they'll
be fascinated and happy for hours. It worked for me for 18 years.

                                           ;D

Brian, we came in the North entrance to you know where, and exited
over that big pothole going out the East entrance. That big squadron
of reds is still holding there. Better hurry up and get that skiff built.
Summers coming and the waters going to algae up.

                                           [smiley=paranoid.gif]

Canoeman, I figured you'd enjoy the micropics, you've seen enough reds.
And no, I won't go anywhere near Canaveral on a launch day.
Too many people. Plus Park service shuts down the lot 5 sand ramp,
makes for a long boat ride.


----------



## tojo

Great thread. Enjoyed the pics! Your teenage daughter will still fish with you? You did something right! 

All I want from my boys is a couple of grandkids and that they take me fishing... All in 20 years or so of course!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> TIO, impressive? What? The fact that I can keep a young girl busy
> on a boat while I fish. That was a survival skill. Mom worked weekends
> so I was responsible for the daughter when small. Want too keep
> a youngster happy and busy on a boat, while you fish? Get a dipnet
> and a bucket. Let 'em drag seaweed and critters aboard and they'll
> be fascinated and happy for hours. It worked for me for 18 years.


Funny but I was referring to the macro photography displaying the smaller creatures. I cannot recall anyone else doing it. The pictures turned out great. More please ;D


----------



## Brett

Glad you enjoyed the micropics. I'm sure there'll be more.
There are others here who are serious about fishing, they work
at catching those big reds. Their pics have meaning. I go out
to enjoy a break in the normal week. Whether I catch fish or not,
has no significance in my day on the water. So my big fish pics don't
indicate anything other than I lucked into fish while exploring.
No skill involved. But pics of someplace/thing new, or different,
those I'll post. The best part of yesterdays trip was sliding the Slipper
across 200 yards of mud bank in 3-1/2 inch deep water, to get to a
place that my last boat only let me look at. That was fun.
Seeing another boat pull up and watch where I was paddling, made it better.
I'm so easily entertained...

                                        



                     Marine Research Vessel... ;D


----------



## OSWLD

Love the last pic (although all were good). it is now my screensaver


----------

